# It makes men so filthy!



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 28, 2007)

It makes men so filthy!

(Thomas Watson, "The Christian Soldier" 1669)

It is a part of our Christian profession--to fight 
under Christ's banner--against the world. 

The world is a flattering enemy. It shows its golden 
apple. It is given to some--as a snare. Take heed of 
being drowned in the world's luscious delights!

It must be a strong brain that can bear heady wine. 
He had need have a great deal of wisdom and grace,
who knows how to maintain a great estate. Riches 
often send up intoxicating fumes, which make men's 
heads giddy with pride. It is hard to climb up the hill
of God--with too many golden weights!

The world shows its two breasts of pleasure and profit
--and many fall asleep with the breast in their mouth!

The world never kisses us--except with an intent 
to betray us. 

The world is a silken halter. 

The world is no friend to grace; it chokes our love 
to heavenly things--the earth puts out the fire. 

Naturally we love the world. Too many are wedded 
to their money--they live together as man and wife. 

O let us take heed of being entangled in this pleasing 
snare! Many who have escaped the rock of scandalous
sins--yet have sunk in the world's golden quicksands! 

The sin is not in using the world--but in loving it. 
"Do not love the world or anything in the world. If 
anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is 
not in him." 1 John 2:15 

Believers are called out of the world. "They are not 
of the world, even as I am not of it." John 17:16. 
They are in the world--but not of it. A true saint is 
crucified in his affections, to the world, Galat. 6:14. 
He is dead to the honors and pleasures of it. What 
delight does a dead man take in pictures or music? 

Jesus Christ gave Himself "to redeem us from this 
present evil world." Galatians 1:4

Living fish swim against the stream. We must swim 
against the world, else we shall be carried down the 
stream, and fall into the dead sea of hell!

The world is DECEITFUL. Our Savior calls it, "The 
deceitfulness of riches." Matthew 13:22. The world 
promises happiness--but gives weariness. It promises 
us Rachel--but gives us bleary-eyed Leah! The world 
promises to satisfy our desires--but only increases 
them. The world gives poisoned pills--but wraps 
them in sugar!

The world is POLLUTING. "Religion that God our Father 
accepts as pure and faultless is this: . . . to keep oneself 
from being polluted by the world." It is called filthy lucre
--because it makes men so filthy!

Men will damn themselves to get the world. Ahab would 
have Naboth's vineyard, though he swam to it in blood.

The world is PERISHING. "The world and its desires pass 
away." The world is like a flower--which withers while we 
are smelling it!


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for shewing this to us, James -- it's excellent!


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Mrs. Henry Bemis! Love the Avatar 



christabella_warren said:


> Thanks for shewing this to us, James -- it's excellent!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 28, 2007)

Brother James that message is exactly what I needed to hear today. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 28, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Brother James that message is exactly what I needed to hear today. Thank you for posting it.



Thank you dear lady. It affected me greatly as well.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 28, 2007)

caddy said:


> Mrs. Henry Bemis! Love the Avatar



Yes, don't laugh, but I do indeed have a crush on that funny little guy!  

One of the best episodes from the _Twilight Zone_, definitely.


----------



## jsup (Jun 28, 2007)

The Twilight Zone is great!


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 28, 2007)

jsup said:


> The Twilight Zone is great!


It certainly is! And _extremely_ Christian too, as episodes such as _The Obsolete Man_ will testify.


----------

